# 1987 BridgeStone MB2



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

This one barely even needs a bath, it's pretty clean as-is. Really only needs some knobbies and maybe some new grips. I already rode it and the drivetrain is tight and ready to rock :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Stan, how's the MB2 coming along? I recently picked one of these up, but it needs a wheelset (in the mail), cranks, derailleurs and cables... Paint's not bad on mine, but not great, either. I'll post pics as it's built up...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I haven't really done anything to it, it's just sitting in the shop waiting for me to get busy. All it really needs is decent grips and tires. (and a well written Ebay ad )

Is your's the Green and Yellow one that was on Ebay about a week ago? I thought about it, it was more my size, mine's too big. That's the main reason I bought the MB1 this week.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Is your's the Green and Yellow one that was on Ebay about a week ago? I thought about it, it was more my size, mine's too big. That's the main reason I bought the MB1 this week.


Yep, it was on Ebay a little while back. Here's a pre-cleanup photo... I hope to get some more pics of projects soon, as I have done quite a bit on a few. House projects are winding down and the bikes and 280Z are finally getting attention (seems like I said something like that months ago).


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

A bit of history on how Bridgestone arrived at their green/yellow combination, as well as their sporty geometry. Must have been 1986 or so (maybe a little earlier), Bridgestone people visited Pacific Coast Cycles where they talked to the owner Chuck, who's current ride happened to be a particular green custom Salsa with very sporty geometry. Chuck's bike was all green but he had a yellow portage strap. I'm pretty sure I've got a photo of him racing that bike at the Sorrento Cyclocross in 1986.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Screw the MB, what's on tap?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Screw the MB, what's on tap?


It's Yazoo Dos Perros from right here in Nashville.

http://www.yazoobrew.com/yazoomain.html


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*guilt set in...*



cegrover said:


> Stan, how's the MB2 coming along? I recently picked one of these up, but it needs a wheelset (in the mail), cranks, derailleurs and cables... Paint's not bad on mine, but not great, either. I'll post pics as it's built up...


I got home tonight and threw on some better grips and tires. I didn't have alot to choose from tire-wise but the Kendas will do, better than the slicks that were on there


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Spindle length?*

I'm finally putting this one together, after having to get the head tube reamed and faced. Unfortunately, the only square taper BB I had lying around is a 113mm and WAY too small for an 80s MTB.

I'm guessing I need a 122 or 127.5 - anyone have an MB-2 with Sugino cranks to measure, or happen to know what they used?

If not, I'll order a couple, get the best chain line and post here for future reference...

Cold morning here in Nashville, so I didn't ride; but I am hoping to post 'mostly complete' photos of the Crazy Pete AND this MB-2 very soon! The Ritchey will have a mostly WCS setup (stem, bar, levers, post - 'regular' logic parts for the rest), and the MB-2 will have mostly stock components, but with *even more* green and yellow (I'd love to find a yellow saddle).


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a set of Suginos on one of my bikes with a 122.5 spindle. I could actually get by with a 118 on that bike though.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> I have a set of Suginos on one of my bikes with a 122.5 spindle. I could actually get by with a 118 on that bike though.


Thanks! I have a 122.5 on order now...

Here's the latest, probably need one good evening to finish this one up, once the parts are in.

This one will be pretty much original, which means XC Sport (7000) mechanical bits, including the rear rollercam. I did, however, find a nice Suzue high flange/RM-20 wheelset for it (these came with Sansin hubs). I was pleased to find Oury grips that perfectly match the frame! Now for the cheesy 80s green and yellow cable housing...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

And, while I'm at it, here's another low-quality photo, this time of most of the higher-end bikes that form the rest of my lineup: '85 Fat Chance, '87 Mountain Klein and '87 Paramountain. Vintage bikes not shown include the DB Overdrive Comp, "Medici MTB", '91 DB Axis and the two I've posted tonight (MB-2 and '95 Ritchey).


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Finally done...*

I got this one pretty much wrapped, at long last!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Normally I would hate those colors but for some reason together they look really good. A kegerator and a workshop full of bike projects...it just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

the bike look sweet!!!! but .......the seat angle.....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Its good to see it ready to roll. I think that bike is just screaming for one of those yellow Flite saddles that First Flight is selling.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to all! Yeah...I've been looking for a relatively cheap, period correct(ish) yellow saddle. Those Flites are awesome, but not within the MB-2 budget. Now, if I had a green and yellow 80s Salsa frame/fork....

Anyway, I haven't dialed the angle in on the saddle, as I was hoping to swap it. The Vetta may end up staying around for a while, though...we'll see.


----------

